# ***OFFICIAL*** Diego Sanchez vs. Martin Kampmann Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got Kampmann in this one, Diego just hasnt been himself lately and is at a dead end in his career.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I got Kampmann in this one, Diego just hasnt been himself lately and is at a dead end in his career.


+1

I'll give Diego credit for his convincing win over Paulo Thiago - but that type of performance won't be enough to get him past Kampmann


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's gonna be a close one. It can go either way. With Sanchez back in the GJ camp he's certainly reinvigorated. 

Kampmann is by far the superior striker, but Sanchez has such a frantic work pace.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

honestly I don't see the fuss about Kampmann...I'm going with Diego on this one!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

WAR KAMPMANN!!!

Not sold on Diego's rejuvenation just yet, Martin's gonna outstrike and outgrapple Diego for a late TKO or submission. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I got Kampmann in this one, Diego just hasnt been himself lately and is at a dead end in his career.


Nah, Diego seems revitalized. I think you're still going on his Hathaway fight - he was coming off a weight gain (LW to WW which is the biggest % gain of any two divisions) and coming off of one of the most brutal beat downs in UFC history.

Diego said a few weeks ago said he's stronger than he's ever been and a better wrestler than he's ever been at 195 lbs.

Kampmann's best shot is aggressive offensive grappling and setting up and getting the sub or winning a round methodically by jabs (which might be tough because Sanchez might want to brawl).

Kampmann's (overrated) stand-up is about the same level as Sanchez's IMO. As a kickboxer base - Kampmann doesn't kick. He has a nice jab, but no real punches in bunches. If Diego goes brawling which he's pretty good at, it's an even match up stand-up (IMO). 

His biggest shot over Diego is aggressive offensive grappling. 

If the Shields fight was any indication where Kampmann's cardio is, Diego will TKO him on the ground or (most likely) win a decision because of takedowns.

If it's even game after the first 2 rounds at Diego's pace, Diego's cardio dictates via stand-up or takedowns in the 3rd IMO.

Momentum is in Diego's favor as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight is awesome. Kampmann has the striking advantage but Diego is going to bring it like no other. The quesion will be can Kampmann keep it standing? Can he stay away from the clinch? Can he handle Diego's intensity?

Can Diego stay out of trouble standing? Will he be able to takedown Kampmann and control him?

I don't freaking know but I am psyched to see it!!!


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Kampman dealt nicely with Shields top game which is levels and LEVELS above Sanchez.


Sanchez has little chance, he is gonna get eaten up standing and on the ground he prob loses aswell. His pace and cardio are his only hopes but ive yet to see Kampman gas that bad.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Diego will deliver.

To compare their Thiago fights:

*Thiago V Kampmann* was basically a 3 round slooow jab attack by Kampmann and good takedown defense by Kampmann against awful takedown attempts.... then in the 3rd round some neutral grappling, weeeeeeak GnP by both fighters to finish the fight.

*Thiago V Sanchez* was fast paced. Diego lost the 1st round by a (have to pick a winner) small margin. But Diego dominated the 2nd, with an added pick up of Thiago over his head and walk around the ring with him screaming. 3rd round Diego delivered a solid beat down on him, one judge gave him a 10-8 on the 3rd.

-------------



SonOfZion said:


> Kampman dealt nicely with Shields top game which is levels and LEVELS above Sanchez.
> 
> 
> Sanchez has little chance, he is gonna get eaten up standing and on the ground he prob loses aswell. His pace and cardio are his only hopes but ive yet to see Kampman gas that bad.


Still can't deny Kampmann's awful cardio against Shields who had equally awful cardio during that fight.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Heart says Diego, head says Kampmann. Have to go with my head here


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Have to go with Kampmann, he's too skilled in every aspect for Diego and pissed off about the Shield fight.

Besides Diego dropped his nickname, I think he may have lost his mojo. :sarcastic12:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta take Diego via UD on this one. Very tough fight to call though


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Have to go with Kampmann, he's too skilled in every aspect for Diego and pissed off about the Shield fight.
> 
> Besides Diego dropped his nickname, I think he may have lost his mojo. :sarcastic12:


The Dream did well against Thiago.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I respect both fighters, but I'm going with Kampmann.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Kampmann is better at every aspect of the game (Yes Wrestling too) and got great Cardio so he will be able to handle diego pace without going in Round 2 or 3 without gas .Also martin will be bigger than Diego on fight night .
I think Kampmann takes this via UD .


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This fight is awesome. Kampmann has the striking advantage but Diego is going to bring it like no other. The quesion will be can Kampmann keep it standing? Can he stay away from the clinch? Can he handle Diego's intensity?
> 
> Can Diego stay out of trouble standing? Will he be able to takedown Kampmann and control him?
> 
> I don't freaking know but I am psyched to see it!!!


He dominated Shields in the clinch I doubt he is worried about fighting Diego there. Kampmann will take Diego down and beat on him for a minute plus at least twice in this fight. Kampmann is a better grappler than Diego. You don't sweep Shields half a dozen times and maintain top control on him for a minute while being active if you are just a good grappler. 

Diego needs to time outside shots well and sit in Kampmann's guard trying to be active enough to not get stood up if he wants to win this fight. You can't be overly aggressive against a guy who is bigger, stronger, and better than you at everything and expect to win you need to fight tactically. If he fights like he usually fights he will make a bunch of mistakes that Kampann will exploit and use to finish him.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> honestly I don't see the fuss about Kampmann...I'm going with Diego on this one!


You've never seen his fight against P. Thiago? That was a demolition, and Thiago is a beast.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I really want Diego to win, but Kampmann is just too good.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> You've never seen his fight against P. Thiago? That was a demolition, and Thiago is a beast.


Kampmann had those stiff jabs which Thiago had no answer for and matched him/beat him in the 3rd round grappling.

Diego did better against Thiago though IMO. After mid-2nd round, Diego took over in every aspect. Solid GnP. Diego came closer to finishing.

Gotta love this too.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think 'Nightmare' has enough for Kampmann. IMO, Kampmann is top 10 WW. He is really well rounded, and I still stand by that he was robbed vs Shields! Go Kampmann!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diegos last two rounds against Thiago were far more impressive than Kampmans 3 rounds against Thiago.

People are under rating Diegos grappling big time here and his scrambles. He's under rated from his back and has great scrambles. Look how well he did against Fitch

Kampmann has a slight advantage in the stand up but not a huge one.

Tough one to call, but i'm taking Diego.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diego's grappling is hugely underrated. I have to agree there.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta go with Kampmann, but if I see a 'yes slam' I'm switching instantly.


----------



## MercenariodelSo (Oct 18, 2010)

Sanchez will win this. I expect he does. He is mentally ready, he is back on good training with GJ. He wants to prove he can fight, he wants this more than Kampman


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe the only way for Sanchez to win is to be ultra aggressive with his wrestling and confuse Martin with striking and takes downs each round , if it turns into a striking only battle i believe Martin will end him.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Got to go with Kampmann here, can;t seehow he loses this.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Kampmann is better than Sanchez at everything. Sanchez's only hope is to use his ridiculous gas tank to somehow win a decision. Don't see that happening though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kampann has the worst game plans ever!
1. he had a huge advantage in grappling against Daley and he decided to strike with him = knocked out!
2 he had an obvious striking advantage against Shields + he rocked him a couple of times, send him down with a powerful knee - basically he was dominating on the feet - and he decided to fight on the ground = loss.

Fair to say, Kampmann really did a cr**py job with his game plans!

Diego is pretty unpredictable, but you can't deny the heart and the determination rhus guy posesses.


I expect Diego to take Kampann down repeatedly and work some GnP, en route to a UD.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree that Kampmann is better in just about every facet against Diego, except in one huge aspect.

Fight IQ.

I like Kampmann, and I think he has the tools to be a top 5 welterweight physically, but I think only Mike Thomas Brown, Leonard Garcia, and Dan Henderson rival Kampmann is terms of extremely low fight IQ. This is where Diego will win.

I'll never root for Diego, and he's one of my least favorite fighters, but if there is something he does have, it's an iron chin and incredible heart. He'll be able to bully Kampmann with his pace, and Kampmann will play right into the gameplan that Greg Jackson sets to work against him.

I see Diego taking a second round stoppage, or a decision win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man a lot of people are gonna part with the credits, Kampmann dominates this fight, Kampmann has the two flash knock outs against Marquardt(who looked two weight classes bigger) and against Daley who he tried to prove something against. Honestly I feel he won the fight with Shields and his grappling is so underrated its not even funny. He arguably out grappled Shields who is considered a phenomenal grappler and yet Kampmann does not get the due respect. Diego has the wrestling advantage but thats it and its really a pick your poison for him as he is not the level of grappler Shields is and Kampmann will have his way with him on the ground, on the feet Kampmann is a vastly superior striker and will pick a brawler like Diego away. Kampmann takes this fight by which ever way Sanchez chooses to lose it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Man a lot of people are gonna part with the credits, Kampmann dominates this fight, Kampmann has the two flash knock outs against Marquardt(who looked two weight classes bigger) and against Daley who he tried to prove something against. Honestly I feel he won the fight with Shields and his grappling is so underrated its not even funny. He arguably out grappled Shields who is considered a phenomenal grappler and yet Kampmann does not get the due respect. Diego has the wrestling advantage but thats it and its really a pick your poison for him as he is not the level of grappler Shields is and Kampmann will have his way with him on the ground, on the feet Kampmann is a vastly superior striker and will pick a brawler like Diego away. Kampmann takes this fight by which ever way Sanchez chooses to lose it.


I don't think anyone's really doubting Kampmann's skills anymore. His fight with Shields shows that he has a LOT of talent, and in my opinion could easily compete with guys like Fitch and Koscheck. It's not Kampmann's talent I'm worried about, because on a talent level I think that Kampmann is on another level. Diego fights with mostly his aggressive pace and heart. He has some skill, but it doesn't come to him naturally like it does to Kampmann. Kampmann's head is what I'm worried about. He fucked up in the shields fight and it cost him. He got cocky against Paul Daley and got embarrassed. He was doing marginally well against Marquardt, but Marquardt wasn't fighting for a title shot, and was at the top of his game. That, and that fight looked like a HW vs. a welterweight. The size advantage was too much.

I'd love to bet on Kampmann because I can't stand Diego Sanchez. But Diego is too determined, too mentally ready for this fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Man a lot of people are gonna part with the credits, Kampmann dominates this fight, Kampmann has the two flash knock outs against Marquardt(who looked two weight classes bigger) and against Daley who he tried to prove something against. Honestly I feel he won the fight with Shields and his grappling is so underrated its not even funny. He arguably out grappled Shields who is considered a phenomenal grappler and yet Kampmann does not get the due respect. Diego has the wrestling advantage but thats it and its really a pick your poison for him as he is not the level of grappler Shields is and Kampmann will have his way with him on the ground, on the feet Kampmann is a vastly superior striker and will pick a brawler like Diego away. Kampmann takes this fight by which ever way Sanchez chooses to lose it.


Kampmann has proved he can self sabotage his fights: against Daley and Shields.
I think he can do it one omre time - piece of cake.

He would have moved one step closer to a title fight with a win over Shields. And he had Shields hurt. Especially with that knee. Shields hurt + gassed and he went to the ground...i just can't have confidence in his ability to fight smart.

He may prove me wrong...but i don't hink so. At least not tonight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Kampmann has proved he can self sabotage his fights: against Daley and Shields.
> I think he can do it one omre time - piece of cake.
> 
> He would have moved one step closer to a title fight with a win over Shields. And he had Shields hurt. Especially with that knee. Shields hurt + gassed and he went to the ground...i just can't have confidence in his ability to fight smart.
> ...


I don't see how awful judging equals a bad gameplan Kampmann won that fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright, I need Kampmann in the 2nd to rescue a pathetic night of betting for me


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Backing my boy Diego Sanchez, but see Kampmann taking it, he's just so skilled. Big fan of Diego though, so I'm definitely going to be cheering him on. Would be a massive win for Sanchez if he could pull it out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Diego with his head shaved looks like a penis. Someone needs to tell him to grow that hair back.


Also, <3 Kamp's "Head Bussa" intro. It's the same song my brother in law uses when he comes into his fights haha. Song pumps me up so much! WAR KAMP!!! Beat the YES! Cartwheels off that boy!

EDIT: What in the **** is Diego coming out to? La Bomba? 

Also, LOL @ Joe Rogan "You see that face? that's because he's building up murder in his mind right now!"


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh no he didn't...how do you prepare to murder someone after listening to La Bamba


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, wow, Diego is the ******* man. Such a strange, strange dude, can't help but love him. YES!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> I don't see how awful judging equals a bad gameplan Kampmann won that fight.


The decision was a bit controversial, but Kampmann had Shields in a lot of trouble on the feet, but decided to fight on the ground instead.

That i don't understand.

PS: Diego's mean face + La Bamba = epic!

Does Diego look "chubby"?!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just thinking that limba, that Diego is looking a little chunky.

Kampmann is showing why he is the perfect anti-fighter. He can force anyone to fight out of their desired style and make it a competitive fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Kamp stole his soul with that straight right. This fight is all but over already.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like Kampmann has this under control. Great hands he has. Diego is looking a little flabby. I thought he quit drinking?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah. Kampmann is just a much better fighter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kampmann's TDD looking good!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great round for Kampmann. So crisp in the stand-up, and his takedown defence is looking exceptional. Diego's going to have to pull something special out of the bag here.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks to me like a headbutt did the damage that caused the cut to me. Diego needs to turn this into a brawl to win it.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Kampmann for pussying out that round... You just cost me £100... You could end this when you want


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

War Diego! That was an epic round, keep pushing the pace Diego.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Diego "The Cryptkeeper" Sanchez

holy shit


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well you got your fight of the night right there


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well lets see if punching air wins a fight or punching a person in the face does. Kampmann's hand and Diego's face exploded with that last right.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Diego's left eye was just gushing blood THROUGH THE CUT MANS TOWEL AND HAND. HOLY SHIT.

Also, I missed the entire 2nd round, but the 1st and 3rd go to Kamp IMO. Kamp UD


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Great fight as expected! I think who ever won the 2nd round takes this. I think Diego gets the split decision win here but it could go the other way. Once again, awesome fight!!!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Hells yeah John... that was indeed FOTN baby!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

you better watch it Deigo Krueger might kill you in your dreams


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That is why i love Diego. Dude is all heart man, gotta respect that. He won the fight too IMO.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't imagine the judges giving this to Diego. Kampmann should take this 30-27 imo.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm biased. 29-28 Diego.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Diego's left eye was just gushing blood THROUGH THE CUT MANS TOWEL AND HAND. HOLY SHIT.
> 
> Also, I missed the entire 2nd round, but the 1st and 3rd go to Kamp IMO. Kamp UD


Kamp didn't do much in the 3rd. Diego was ore active, more aggressive and landed more imo.

I would say a close 29-28 UD for Diego!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

regardless of what his face may look like, Diego broke Kampmann with fearlessness. That is all.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

My god! Look at that face!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I can't imagine the judges giving this to Diego. Kampmann should take this 30-27 imo.


Air punches count for double. Kampmann sure does get fucked a lot.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

ss for DP if it is indeed a DP, but good call IMO from the judges. 2 and 3 were all his. MASSIVE +rep to THE DREAM. and I bet on Martin lol


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What a ******* ROBBERY!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

notsureifsrs about the unanimous decision, did the judges even see the first round? they must have been off getting a beer.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wait what? Spend three rounds being beaten up and get the win? Kampmann was clearly the more effective striker and held off all of his takedowns. Martin took next to no damage, backing up shouldn't discount the effectiveness of your game.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That is why i love Diego. Dude is all heart man, gotta respect that. He won the fight too IMO.


He's all "getting his ass kicked" against good fighters more like


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That eye looks worse than Koscheck's


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

That might just be the most grotesque post-fight face I've ever seen.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Diego has some missing teeth i think...he's talking funny.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cuts dont mean shit! Kampman won the first round easy. Diego wass the aggressor in the next two rounds and landed more shots and the harder shots.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

limba said:


> Kamp didn't do much in the 3rd. Diego was ore active, more aggressive and landed more imo.
> 
> I would say a close 29-28 UD for Diego!


He was more active, yes, but he missed far more than he landed and Kamp countered him every time he threw punches. Kamp would move, make him miss, counter and repeat the entire round. I'll have to watch it again but it looked terribly obvious to me that Kamp won it.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought Kampmann won, that bullshit aggression criteria needs to be changed. Rushing forward punching air shouldn't score points. Diego's face is completely murked and all but 1 TD was stuffed very easily. All Diego had was two flurries in the second round.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

YES! Diego gets the win. His face is an absolute wreck, but I actually think his relentlessness earnt him the last 2 rounds. He definitely won the 3rd with the takedown, and the 2nd was very close. Certainly not a robbery, a close-knit decision, and it went in favour of Mr Sanchez. Delighted for my boy Diego.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Diego landed very very little in that third round, just cause he's swinging wildly against the fence doesn't mean much landed. It worked for him in the 2nd where he clipped Kampmann twice and you could see he was hurt, but in the third he landed next to nothing and kampmann should have taken that round.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

And Dana's saying on his Twitter that Diego clearly won that fight. Total bullshit. No way he won the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Cuts dont mean shit! Kampman won the first round easy. Diego wass the aggressor in the next two rounds and landed more shots and the harder shots.


Diego landed half as many strikes you suck at using your eyes. He won the walking into punches portion of the scoring.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Diego landed very very little in that third round, just cause he's swinging wildly against the fence doesn't mean much landed. It worked for him in the 2nd where he clipped Kampmann twice and you could see he was hurt, but in the third he landed next to nothing and kampmann should have taken that round.


He did land though. He landed more shots and harder shots than kampmann in that round and the second.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> YES! Diego gets the win. His face is an absolute wreck, but I actually think his relentlessness earnt him the last 2 rounds. He definitely won the 3rd with the takedown, and the 2nd was very close. Certainly not a robbery, a close-knit decision, and it went in favour of Mr Sanchez. Delighted for my boy Diego.


who knows how the judges scored the first for diego though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Diego landed very very little in that third round, just cause he's swinging wildly against the fence doesn't mean much landed. It worked for him in the 2nd where he clipped Kampmann twice and you could see he was hurt, but in the third he landed next to nothing and kampmann should have taken that round.


This. I fully support this. Judges are blind asshats. Every time Diego threw Kamp would move back, make him miss and then drill him in the face with straight punches. Diego barely landed anything in the 3rd until Kamp broke his hand. 

To be honest, I disagree with this decision more than BJ/Fitch.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish there was a baby close that I could backhand in response to this decision.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Diego landed half as many strikes you suck at using your eyes. He won the walking into punches portion of the scoring.


Kampmann in the 2nd and third round landed the odd pitter patter jab, he didnt land much at all. Diego did miss quite a few, but he definitely landed more and harder shots. The stats will be out soon, so we'll see.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Kampmann in the 2nd and third round landed the odd pitter patter jab, he didnt land much at all. Diego did miss quite a few, but he definitely landed more and harder shots. The stats will be out soon, so we'll see.


Pitter patter face exploding straight right. No you are just blind and can't follow striking exchanges.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Kampmann had those stiff jabs which Thiago had no answer for and matched him/beat him in the 3rd round grappling.
> 
> Diego did better against Thiago though IMO. After mid-2nd round, Diego took over in every aspect. Solid GnP. Diego came closer to finishing.



Big it up for THE DREEAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM. All heart. Rematch with Fitch!

I'm sure any fighter will take cuts and bruises over broken bones.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

IMHO I wouldn't have a problem with either one winning this fight. I did think Diego had that third one, second was kind of close but thought Kammpman had it, as he for sure had the first one. Meh, I'm okay with the decision but can see why people are a little upset about it.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

For me, this is the difference between real-time scoring every round vs. the chance to sit back and consider it all for a winner afterward. In real-time, I scored 1st round Kamp, 2 a squeaker to Diego, and 3rd for Diego. 

Now soaking it all in, looking at the two, I can't help but think Kampmann did far more damage and logically should be the winner.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Diego won the second rd. 
And he was the more aggressive fighter in the 3rd, pushed the pace and landed more.
Plus he had one TD..
I don't know why Kampmann is complaining.

Again he had the fight in his hands, but in the end played into Diego's fight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with the decision. 

I believe Kampmann clearly won the first round and Diego clearly won the third.

The second round i believe Kampmann landed more shots but Diego landed more significant shots, winning him the round.


Just my two cents.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Pitter patter face exploding straight right. No you are just blind and can't follow striking exchanges.


No. Cuts do not represent damage in a fight. Some fighters cut very easily, ricky hatton, fedor etc. Damage should be represented by how a fighter reacts to a punch. Like Diego getting rocked in the first and martin rocked in the second.

The odd jab in round 2 and 3, backing away against a guy charging forward and landing more and harder shots should not win kampmann the fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I find it hard to believe Diego landed the harder shots when Kampmann has 1 tiny cut under his right eye meanwhile Diego has about 3 or 4 cuts on his face, has his left eye completely swollen shut and his right eye half-way swollen shut.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Diego landed half as many strikes you suck at using your eyes. He won the walking into punches portion of the scoring.


Shit no!

Kampmann didn't land anything in the last 90 seconds.
And you're right: Diego missed a lot of strikes, but he landed more.
For every 10 punches Diego threw, Kampmann landed 2-3.

I don't see how he won the 3rd rd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

1st to Kampmann, easily.

2nd round up for grabs... Diego likely steals via aggression.

3rd round is Diego's... TD, aggression, and Martin simply got tentative. 

Fair decision. People are basing their 'outrage' purely on Diego's face, the damage having been done entirely in the first round. Martin was wobbled twice, taken down once, and constantly backed up in the latter rounds. Don't blame the judges, blame him... he folded mentally once Diego started getting in his face.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> No. Cuts do not represent damage in a fight. Some fighters cut very easily, ricky hatton, fedor etc. Damage should be represented by how a fighter reacts to a punch. Like Diego getting rocked in the first and martin rocked in the second.
> 
> The odd jab in round 2 and 3, backing away against a guy charging forward and landing more and harder shots should not win kampmann the fight.


Again you don't understand striking and can't follow it as evidenced by your retarded and completely wrong recap of the second and third rounds.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I had Rd 1 Kampmann (easily), then Diego Diego..

He tried to finish at the end... Martin tried to run away.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

IDK if you guys can see who all we're following and their postings on twitter, but general concensus between MMA Professional (Fighters like Amir, Schaub, Kenny, Anthony Njokuani etc, Reporters like Josh Gross and John Anik) are all saying Kampmann won that fight as well.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

osmium said:


> Again you don't understand striking and can't follow it as evidenced by your retarded and completely wrong recap of the second and third rounds.


ss for DP if there is one, but you sound you bitter in too many threads now to be truthful... Did you lose money one this fight?

I did too, but I'm not being a prick about it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

All of those guys said Penn beat Fitch, as well, Trai.

What now?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Again you don't understand striking and can't follow it as evidenced by your retarded and completely wrong recap of the second and third rounds.


Okay buddy, lets wait for the stats to come out. Your a HUGLEY BIASED KAMPMANN FAN. I have seen all of your posts on him in the past.

Diego might have missed a lot of strikes, but in the end,he landed MORE than kampmann in those last two rounds and had him wobbled quite bad in the second.

As I said, Martin landing fairly weak jabs for the last two rounds should not earn him the win.


----------



## Griftah (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't understand how TD *defenses* cant count for anything... Diego managing one take down after having about 10 stuffed and that scores positively for him?

And I also think it was 1 and 3 for kampmann, maybe 2 for diego but it was close.

And also the damage done to diego clearly shows just how powerful well timed jabs can be, I think many people overestimate wild swinging punches vs precise jabs in terms of power and effectiveness.

edit- *BOLD*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 1st to Kampmann, easily.
> 
> 2nd round up for grabs... Diego likely steals via aggression.
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Diego's bloodied face doesn't mean shit!
That happened in the first. Get over it!

Kampmann failed once again!
If you wanna put it in another way: Diego didn't win this fight. Kampmann lost it!

He totally dominated the first round, by applying a great tactic, then he started brawling with Diego.
If he wants to blame someome, he should blame himself!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> All of those guys said Penn beat Fitch, as well, Trai.
> 
> What now?


General Consensus is that Fitch DID win that fight. Believe we had a poll here a few days ago and Fitch winning in one form or another way up by about 8 votes last I checked.



> Agreed!
> 
> Diego's bloodied face doesn't mean shit!
> That happened in the first. Get over it!
> ...


Watch it again. Diego's eyes were fine after rd 1, it was just his mouth that got blasted open. 2nd round was the left side of his face, 3rd was the right getting torn open until he started crying blood.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> IDK if you guys can see who all we're following and their postings on twitter, but general concensus between MMA Professional (Fighters like Amir, Schaub, Kenny, Anthony Njokuani etc, Reporters like Josh Gross and John Anik) are all saying Kampmann won that fight as well.


Josh Gross agreed with the 29-28 decision. The consensus within the actual fighting community (including Miguel Torres now) is definitely that Kampmann won that fight though. It was close, very close. I'm not too fussed who people think won the fight, more the people calling it a robbery. It was a closely contested contest, and not anywhere near a robbery of the Phan-Garcia ilk.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

streetpunk08 said:


> I find it hard to believe Diego landed the harder shots when Kampmann has 1 tiny cut under his right eye meanwhile Diego has about 3 or 4 cuts on his face, has his left eye completely swollen shut and his right eye half-way swollen shut.


Diego's face is like paper machey(sp?). His head can take a ton of damage without giving up but his face gets cut easier than most fighters. Some fighters just go to sleep after getting tagged like that.

Great fight!!!! Very glad I didn't bet on this one...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't say that Diego's face means zilch. It's a testament to just how well Martin did in the first. I honestly did not think that Diego was going to make it out of the opening round after the first few minutes had gone by. But he did, and he came back and gut checked in a big way... the second was close, but again, I gave it to Sanchez on aggression. And I don't see how people can give Martin the third. I understand he was countering here and there, but Diego not only took him down, he also wobbled him. And he was consistently chasing Martin down. I thought the decision was fair, and we need appreciate that this was a razor sharp decision. Hardly highway robbery or anything to get worked up over. As I said, Martin let himself down in this fight.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> What a ******* ROBBERY!


so did you report that on-screen abuse?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> General Consensus is that Fitch DID win that fight. Believe we had a poll here a few days ago and Fitch winning in one form or another way up by about 8 votes last I checked.


You a hater, Trai.

Dana thinks Diego won, so there


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I just dont see how landing a few jabs whilst backing away the entire two rounds should earn him a win, regardless of whether they cut diego. He wasn't wobbled or hurt, he walked right through those punches......

It was obvious which fighter was going for the kill and wanted to end the fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

terpgrad07 said:


> Diego's face is like paper machey(sp?). His head can take a ton of damage without giving up but his face gets cut easier than most fighters. Some fighters just go to sleep after getting tagged like that.
> 
> Great fight!!!! Very glad I didn't bet on this one...


Some people do get cut easier than others I agree completely, Forrest Griffin comes to mind, but not as badly and as much as Diego has and like I said Diego's left eye is completely swollen shut. If cuts, bruises and swollen eyes aren't damage than I don't know what is.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> General Consensus is that Fitch DID win that fight. Believe we had a poll here a few days ago and Fitch winning in one form or another way up by about 8 votes last I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it again. Diego's eyes were fine after rd 1, it was just his mouth that got blasted open. 2nd round was the left side of his face, 3rd was the right getting torn open until he started crying blood.


I'm really looking forward to re-watching the fight!
I agree Diego's face got worse as the fight went on, but i don't think that left eye was a result of Kampmann's 3rd rounnd efforts.
He did the big damage in the first and then abandoned his game plan and played into Diego's fight.
That's what Kampmann needs to think of.


PS: GSP vs Silva doesn't look too good now, after listening to GSP!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What did GSP say?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Josh Gross agreed with the 29-28 decision. The consensus within the actual fighting community (including Miguel Torres now) is definitely that Kampmann won that fight though. It was close, very close. I'm not too fussed who people think won the fight, more the people calling it a robbery. It was a closely contested contest, and not anywhere near a robbery of the Phan-Garcia ilk.


I'm not saying this is anywhere NEAR the robbery of Garcia Phan, that was just blatantly retarded judging. I am saying Kampmann hands down won that fight. Diego did win the second from what I understand (didn't get to see most of it but I heard he rocked him twice). Third round was definitely Kamp's round though. I'll love seeing the compustrike/FM numbers when t hey come out. People seem to think throwing a lot of punches wins fights. It doesn't, those punches have to LAND to score. Diego didn't land much of anything and certainly didn't land as many good shots as Kamp did in that round. 



terpgrad07 said:


> Diego's face is like paper machey(sp?). His head can take a ton of damage without giving up but his face gets cut easier than most fighters. Some fighters just go to sleep after getting tagged like that.
> 
> Great fight!!!! Very glad I didn't bet on this one...


I don't think I've ever seen Diego beat up like that actually. Sans the Penn fight but that was one kick and it was absolutely monsterous. His face was a testament to how hard Kampmann's straights are, not the mushy-ness of his face.




mohammadmoofty said:


> so did you report that on-screen abuse?


You, sir, win +Rep. That was fantastic.



> I'm really looking forward to re-watching the fight!
> I agree Diego's face got worse as the fight went on, but i don't think that left eye was a result of Kampmann's 3rd rounnd efforts.
> He did the big damage in the first and then abandoned his game plan and played into Diego's fight.
> That's what Kampmann needs to think of.


I saw his cheek explode from a straight right in the 3rd round. It was just before kamp broke his hand.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought kampmann won the first, I thought he won the second but could also give it to Sanchez, in fact the wobbling shots and aggression I thought would score it in sanchez's favor. 3rd was close again and to be honest, I didn't care who won because both guys were winners in my book.

Kampmann needs to learn not to be so complacent. While he held the octagon and stuffed takedowns, Diego looked more aggressive. 

I think Kampmann won the fight, but I think either guy did enough to get the decision.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What did GSP say?


He doesn't know what's gonna happen after the Shields fight.
He focuses on Shields alone.
Helwani asked him if he decides to move up, is it gonna be for good?!
And GSP said he needs to talk to his camp, because it's a tough decision to make...

Either it won't happen (GSP vs Silva) or GSP is an amazing actor!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

bad as diego's face looked, i think he took the 2nd and 3rd rounds, he missed a lot, but he threw a lot, in pure numbers i'm sure he landed more punches, plus he rocked kampmann in the 2nd and had the take down in the 3rd
pure heart by diego, this is why i did not bet on this fight,kampmann had better tools, but deiego still ground out his win


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will agree that Kampmann needs to have more of a killer instinct. Not get sloppy and brawl with guys but he could have put Diego away in the first round if he cranked up the pressure a bit, Diego was clearly on the ropes. Kampmann's TDD did look pretty good though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diego "Garcia'd" that win, throw a shit load of punches as hard as you can and you will win the fight. Don't worry about landing, that shit is irrelevant.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> I will agree that Kampmann needs to have more of a killer instinct. Not get sloppy and brawl with guys but he could have put Diego away in the first round if he cranked up the pressure a bit, Diego was clearly on the ropes. *Kampmann's TDD did look pretty good though*.




That is what saved him the most I think. He abandoned his gameplan pretty much, but his TDD was quite good! He should have kept fighting smart and this W would be his.


----------



## Griftah (Sep 1, 2009)

Out of interest and in connection with my earlier post. 

How do judges view takedown defenses, does the ease and efficiency of kampmanns numerous TD defenses not completely outweighh Diego's one (very short) takedown?

In this fight I was very impressed with Martin's TD defense, especially agaisnt an opponent many people considered to have a drastic wrestling advantage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Griftah said:


> Out of interest and in connection with my earlier post.
> 
> How do judges view takedown defenses, does the ease and efficiency of kampmanns numerous TD defenses not completely outweighh Diego's one (very short) takedown?
> 
> In this fight I was very impressed with Martin's TD defense, especially agaisnt an opponent many people considered to have a drastic wrestling advantage.


TD defense counts because its part of octagon control. Thing is a TD ussually puts a fighter in dominant position which is also big.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God I hate seeing Sanchez win. And I thought he lost that fight.

BUT

He won exactly how I predicted. Being an aggressive cardio machine.

The judges seriously need to start taking into account that more punches thrown does not equal winning a round.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree with Toxic defending TD's specifically is the definition of octagon control because your dictating where the fight is taking place, if that isn't octagon control then what is exactly. I also think the ease in which Kampmann was stuffing Deigo's TD's threw Diego off, I think he was expecting to get Kampmann down easier and sooner then 1 TD in the third round after 10 or so attempts. Diego adjusted better after the 1st round and Kampmann also started slowing down.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Takedown defenses, IMO, need to be scored as, like, 1/3 of a takedown (Big, power takedown, 1/2 of a sloppy trip type TD) and completely negate a takedown where a fighter gets taken down and gets back up within 30 seconds while taking no damage or getting passed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought Kampmann won.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Compustrike has it:
- rd 1 all Kampmann of course: 30-8 in strikes landed
- rd 2: 33-18 for Kampmann in strikes and 19-15 in power strikes
- rd 3: 34-19 for Kampmann in strikes, but 17-14 in power strikes in favor of Diego

I don't know...
I'm waiting to see Fightmetrics stats.
My impression is: very close fight!

Kampmann gave up octagon control and aggression in the third and that may have cost him the fight in the eyes of the judges.
He didn't push the pace, just opted to counter Diego, and maybe the judges thought those punches weren't hard strong enough...not impressive enough to put it better.

It wasn't a robbery like Phan-Garcis or Fukuda-Ring!


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

This was definitely closer than I thought after re-watching it. I still have it 29-28 in favor of kampmann but wasn't total robbery. If Take-down stuffs were scored even half as much as takedowns, pretty sure kampmann would have had the second easily but I guess that's a moot point.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I definitely had Kapmann winning it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

thought Diego won, the second was pretty even and Diego rocked him in the second and tagged him a few times and then won the third with the takedown.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i personally hand Kampmann winning however i was not at all surprised by the outcome. I really thought it could have gone either way. Really i cant break it down I was having too much fun at my first ufc event to really pay attention to detail. I just thought Kampmann landed more strikes and had some strong ones. Really though impressive on both their parts.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is what makes the judging tricky. If it were a video game or even in real life Sanchez was battered literally. BUT I felt Sanchez rallied in the 2nd and 3rd with very agressive pressure; constant takedowns, brawling, and really pushing the pace. 

Listen it's hard to put away someone who keeps coming at you like the Terminator. After awhile one begins to question their own punching power or their opponents' heart. Sanchez folks has serious heart. Not the most skilled, but he makes up for it with his determination. 

Another FOTN award... Think when his career is done he's probably going to collect the most bonuses!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't understand how Diego gets points for being aggressive yet getting his face plastered every time he takes a step forward. That's not effective aggression at all, I'd be pretty safe in calling it ineffective aggression. Just charging forward does nothing to prove you are presenting a threat to the opponent. The two times that Diego even hurt Kampmann where in slugfests that he was getting hit more in anyway, he just happened to his Martin on the chin and buckle him, NOT EVEN KNOCK HIM DOWN, just buckle. You can clearly see after the shots landed, Kampmann was perfectly fine.

I also take issue with the whole takedown attempt thing. How can you give a guy points for attempting takedowns, especially after going 2.5 round without landing a single one. Defending a takedown should be scored the same as landing a takedown in my book. 

I gave all three rounds to Kampmann with the third being the closest to being Diego's. The first round he dominated, the second he was stunned for just a moment while the rest of the round he stuffed all takedowns and dealt damage, and the third round he still managed to dish out damage and defend most of the takedowns save one, in which he was up seconds later.

I honestly don't understand how this could be so difficult to judge. Then again Fukuda clearly beat Ring and we saw what happened there. The sooner we are rid of the 10 point must system the better for everyone. The California state athletic commission is going to be using a half point system for amateur fights this year, hopefully they bring it over to the professional circuit as well.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I hate MMA judging sometimes. Rushing forward and getting tagged may be aggressive but it actually poses no threat to your opponent unless you actually tag him back harder. Guess Leonard Garcia syndrome is spreading fast amongst judges. I personally felt it was a horrendous decision, not Shogun v Machida, or Fukuda v Ring bad but still pretty awful. Sucks to see fighters clearly win a fight and then have their victory robbed by incompetent judges scoring points for ineffectiveness.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Poor Martin. In my book he's on a 4 fight winning streak right now.

I'm not gonna even bother talking rounds 1 and 2 because to me it was quite obvious that Kampmann took them. Round 3 was the only close round in this fight because they both landed about the same and Diego got that takedown. After the fight I even thought I heard Diego say "I think you won" to Kampmann (I might have to watch it again, it was when they hugged after the fight).

Checked it again and I'm still not 100% sure what he said, but it sounds like "I know you won, I know you won".


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> This is what makes the judging tricky. If it were a video game or even in real life Sanchez was battered literally. BUT I felt Sanchez rallied in the 2nd and 3rd with very agressive pressure; constant takedowns, brawling, and really pushing the pace.
> 
> Listen it's hard to put away someone who keeps coming at you like the Terminator. After awhile one begins to question their own punching power or their opponents' heart. Sanchez folks has serious heart. Not the most skilled, but he makes up for it with his determination.
> 
> Another FOTN award... Think when his career is done he's probably going to collect the most bonuses!



constant TDs??? 1 for 15?? you mean constantly GOING for TDs, not getting them. Scoring for trying TDs is like scoring for trying to punch, which is basically what Diego did most of the night.

I think Jacksons must have a special corner of the gym for Garcia and Diego to just throw wild, worthless bombs for 15min, cuz they are both masters of it and getting some weird decision after.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn´t managed to stay up till 5am so i´ve only watched the fight now.

WOW What a fight!!!! raise01:

I had Diego winning mainly for being the one going forward all the time. Dude is crazy but he delivers it 110% everytime he gets in there.

War Diego!


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

I picked Diego to win before the fight and then I saw his muffin top and was kinda worried. Sure enough he started swinging like a rusty gate and it paid off. Slightly controversial but Kampmann was on the back foot for the last 2 rounds even if he was landing the cleaner strikes.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Total robbery and BS decision.
Agression VS total striking domination and agression wins.
I scored it 
1. 29 - 28 Kampmann (decisively)
2. 29 - 28 Sanchez (very close)
3. 29 - 28 Kampmann (close but not very close)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diego is my hero! The guy has more heart than just about anyone on the planet!

I can see how the judges gave the decision to Diego. He hurt Kampmann more than once and had Kampmann moving backwards for most of the fight. Not saying Diego landed more, but he definitely walked Kampmann around the cage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sanchez showed a ton of heart, unfortunately that seems to be clouding everyones judgement about who actually won the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No, Diego's face and Martin's doing 3/4s of that damage in the first seems to be clouding everyone's judgement. I won't deny that it was exceptionally close and that had it gone to Martin, I'd not have objected in the slightest. But surely people can see how Diego was able to steal that fight. I'm getting tired of reiterating myself, so I'll only make this point one more time... when you're consistently back-peddling as your opponent rushes you presenting the opportunity for an exchange, you're going to lose the fight. I'm certain Kampmann is more than aware that aggression scores, but he was complacent to counter where he could and backpedal consistently in the second and third. Either fear or complacency cost him that fight... either way, he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No, Diego's face and Martin's doing 3/4s of that damage in the first seems to be clouding everyone's judgement. I won't deny that it was exceptionally close and that had it gone to Martin, I'd not have objected in the slightest. But surely people can see how Diego was able to steal that fight. I'm getting tired of reiterating myself, so I'll only make this point one more time... when you're consistently back-peddling as your opponent rushes you presenting the opportunity for an exchange, you're going to lose the fight. I'm certain Kampmann is more than aware that aggression scores, but he was complacent to counter where he could and backpedal consistently in the second and third. Either fear or complacency cost him that fight... either way, he has no one to blame but himself.


Effective striking and grappling can not be neglected, Sanchez barely landed anything Kampmann was landing cleanly. Go watch the fight again I just finished Kampmann was messing up Diego's face all three rounds, its amazing how cleanly he is landing while Sanchez and best gets some glancing blows that are blocked or miss completly. Sanchez rarely lands a clean shot in that entire fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I will give it another watch, but I think we'll have to agree to disagree in the end. I won't deny that Martin was the more effective and more technical striker... I've stated my beliefs about that many times now. That aside, there's also no denying that in the later rounds, Diego wanted to fight and Martin was content to score. Two differing mentalities, which even the most ill-informed fan will tell you the judges are going to take notice of. Surely Martin must have known that his back-peddling while Diego rushed in essentially screaming, 'FIGHT ME!' was going to cost him. If Martin had fought like he fought in the first for the remainder of the fight, as opposed to wilting, he'd have scored the UD... hell, I gave him the benefit of the doubt of a forthcoming KO victory. But he folded, plain as. You could see it etched on his face the second he was cut. 

_**yes-cartwheels out of thread**_


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No, Diego's face and Martin's doing 3/4s of that damage in the first seems to be clouding everyone's judgement. I won't deny that it was exceptionally close and that had it gone to Martin, I'd not have objected in the slightest. But surely people can see how Diego was able to steal that fight. I'm getting tired of reiterating myself, so I'll only make this point one more time... *when you're consistently back-peddling as your opponent rushes you presenting the opportunity for an exchange, you're going to lose the fight.* I'm certain Kampmann is more than aware that aggression scores, but he was complacent to counter where he could and backpedal consistently in the second and third. Either fear or complacency cost him that fight... either way, he has no one to blame but himself.


Agreed. Diego was practically chasing Kampmann around for 2 rounds.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

> Most Justifiably Upset: Martin Kampmann
> 
> I wouldn't call it a robbery, but after re-watching the final two rounds I'm convinced that Kampmann deserved to win that fight. It's not just because he's the only fighter whose face didn't look like a half-melted jack-o-lantern by the end of that bout, either. It's because, while Sanchez was coming forward and firing off the big flurries, it was Kampmann who was landing with greater efficiency. At first glance, Sanchez appeared to be doing more, but when you look closely you see that most of those punches weren't landing. Kampmann shut down all his takedown attempts except one, and even then he was back on his feet before you could say 'Danish Thai boxing champion' (for at least the sixth time). When you combine all that with the invasive surgery he performed on Sanchez's face, you can understand why he felt slighted by the judges. He might be the best UFC fighter who's currently 0-2 in his last two outings.


mmafighting.com/2011/03/04/falling-action-best-and-worst-of-ufc-on-versus-3/

Worth a read.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. Diego was practically chasing Kampmann around for 2 rounds.


 Machida should have 0 wins in the UFC if backpeddling = losing


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

slapshot said:


> mmafighting.com/2011/03/04/falling-action-best-and-worst-of-ufc-on-versus-3/
> 
> Worth a read.





SonOfZion said:


> Machida should have 0 wins in the UFC if backpeddling = losing


Machida's style is completely different than what Kampmann did. For one Machida barely got hit while doing it and he completely dominated people while doing it.

Kampmann was not being nearly as elusive and did not dominate by any means.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Regardless of how anyone views this fight, I am REALLY happy that Diego got the win! :thumb02: :happy01::happy01:

YES!!!! YES!!! YES!!!! I was getting so tired of people calling him overrated and untalented. This is a nice win over a legit top 10 opponent at welterweight. It's safe to say that he is over his loss to Penn. :thumb02: Yay!!

I just needed to get that out.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally watched this fight, and it was a great fight. Unfortunately Diego got his face pummeled and was like 1/12 on takedown attempts. The shot that Kampmann hurt his hand with did serious damage to Diego's face. 

Diego showed all the heart in the world but he did not win that fight by any means. 

Horrible decision.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I just watched this fight

It was a close fight, I wouldn't personally argue with the result though.

What I will say is this, I have never really been fans of either of these guys....but they were bombers on the night and put on a great show for the fans (I hope they got fight of the night bonuses for their efforts)

The UFC needs more fights like these where both guys leave everything in the cage and just have a tear up. There are no losers in a fight like that (ask Stefan Bonner, the most significant fight he ever had was a loss to Forest...in defeat he still won)


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This was an amazing fight!
First round was clearly all Kampmann but Diego just kept coming forward in the 2nd and 3rd. I had it 1st round for Kampmann and Diego getting the second and third. I'm a little surprised it was unanimous.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Regardless of how anyone views this fight, I am REALLY happy that Diego got the win! :thumb02: :happy01::happy01:
> 
> YES!!!! YES!!! YES!!!! I was getting so tired of people calling him overrated and untalented. This is a nice win over a legit top 10 opponent at welterweight. It's safe to say that he is over his loss to Penn. :thumb02: Yay!!
> 
> I just needed to get that out.


He is overrated. His base is wrestling, and he got like 1 TD out of 13 tries? And he was only on top for 10 seconds.

His striking is average at best.

He does have heart and cardio, but he gets lit up every fight. He won, because judges like Lenard Garcia type fighters. Come forward swing and maybe hit the shoulders and it is seen as effective striking. Only effective striking he had was in round 2, which I give him that round.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good job trying to rain on my parade there.

Didn't exactly work because last time I checked, Diego Sanchez got the win against Martin Kampmann. No matter how much people complain about the decision, the only peoples opinions that matter are the three judges. Comparing that to Garcia vs. Phan is laughable. The decision was unanimous for a reason.

I didn't realize an overrated and barely talented fighter could get wins over guys like a prime Parisyan, Diaz, Riggs, Guida, Stevenson, Thiago, and Kampmann.

Sanchez did beat Kampmann too by the way. Your view on who won the fight is irrelevant because the records say that Diego won unanimously and that's all that matters. A fans opinion doesn't change that. Besides, it obviously isn't comparable to Phan vs. Garcia because for one, nearly every MMA fan agreed that Phan should have gotten that decision. Kampmann vs. Sanchez was very debatable, a lot of educated fans believe that Sanchez won while a lot of educated fans believe that Kampmann should have won. Regarding what "should have happened" is up in the air, though we do know what "did" happen.

I'm not sure why you wanted to make that post anyway. You would know that Sanchez is one of my favorite fighters if you looked at my signature. Why would you want to rain on my parade because I'm happy that one of my favorite fighters won an important fight? Sounds kind of uncalled for and makes someone look like a sore sport in my opinion, but to each his own. :thumb02: I recognize that the fight could have gone either way and I'm not going to bad mouth either fighter.

I'm still happy either way, Diego got a big and deserved win over a quality opponent. :thumb02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Good job trying to rain on my parade there.
> 
> Didn't exactly work because last time I checked, Diego Sanchez got the win against Martin Kampmann. No matter how much people complain about the decision, the only peoples opinions that matter are the three judges. Comparing that to Garcia vs. Phan is laughable. The decision was unanimous for a reason.
> 
> ...


I agree that Kampmann vs. Sanchez is not anywhere comparable to Garcia vs. Phan. But if you're an "educated" MMA fan, you would know that Kampmann in reality won that fight. He outstruck Diego throughout the whole fight, was only taken down once during the entire fight despite Diego attempting around 15 takedown attempts. The only reason Diego won was because he was aggressive throughout the entire fight. He pushed Kampmann against the cage and swung away, landing few, and missing many. Kampmann should have moved away from the cage and continued to blow Diego's face up with counter punches like he did in the first round. 

Diego did not "outfight" Kampmann. Period. 

Kampmann showed that he was better in every aspect of the game except the mental aspect. Diego is a tough bastard with alot of heart, an unstoppable chin, and incredible cardio. I'll give him that. Based on pure effort, I would have given him that fight, and I'm glad he won, but no way did he prove he was the better fighter on Thursday. I'm not going to call that a "robbery" because while Kampmann won the fight, it wasn't as if he was in control the entire time in the second and third rounds, both of which were somewhat close, but I still gave to Kampmann.

It's okay to be excited when your favorite fighters win, but at least acknowledge without bias. We already have enough British-Bisping fans who will back Bisping regardless of what he does just because he's British.

Randy Couture is one of my favorite fighters and Big Nog is one of my least. I was pulling for Randy that entire fight, but it's no question he lost. I might have given Randy round 1, but the last two were all Big Nog. I had no doubt in my mind Big Frankenstein won that fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't see how I was being biased. I recognized that the fight could have gone either way. Of course I'm going to be excited if one of my favorite fighters win a very close fight. If I were being biased, I'd be saying Diego beat him with relative ease. I like to think that I'm not some typical fan boy. I just stated the facts.

"If you're an "educated" MMA fan" You're almost saying who ever scored that fight for Diego is uneducated according to that. That's very bold of you to say. There are many educated fans on this forum and in general who scored that fight for Diego, and also vise versa. I think it's funny that we're all experts on educated MMA fans, I'll even throw myself into that category of thinking I'm an expert, haha.

I don't see any bias in my post other than me being happy about the decision. I've seen a lot of biased posts by people, and I usually try to keep a solid middle ground most of the time because that annoys me. Kind of like how if someone dislikes a fighter, they will go out of there way to always trash them no matter the situation, or if someone is a huge fan of a fighter, they always pick them to win a fight no matter what and always defend them regardless of the scenario. It's sort of comical.

I still think that it was unnecessary for someone to trash Diego after hearing that I was excited because he won. Just seemed like they were deliberately trying to troll, though that's just my opinion.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Once Diego gets that takedown he turns it on. Did the same thing against Paulo Thiago. He definitely fights with a lot of emotion.

Gave the 1st to Kampmann, 2nd was super close, and 3rd to Diego. Justified decision.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> No matter how much people complain about the decision, the only peoples opinions that matter are the three judges.


Well, isn't that convenient? Keep that in mind the next time one of your favorite fighters is on the bad side of a controversial decision.
Luckily the only opinion that really matters is the fans' and there will be long debates on every bad decision so it will never be forgotten.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't say that they are the only ones that matter. If only the fans opinions mattered, Shields probably wouldn't be getting a title shot right now after his controversial win over Kampmann.

I will keep that in mind, I don't usually get that upset because I don't gamble. If a fighter should have clearly won and didn't, the management will probably recognize that and make sure that their futures in the UFC aren't hurt too much. Sort of like them still giving Phan his win bonus against Garcia, and saying that they would treat Dunham as if he won against Sherk.

The only decisions I get annoyed at are ones like Phan vs. Garcia where everyone pretty much agreed unanimously that Phan should have won including one of the judges. Though Diego vs. Kampmann, it's sort of down the middle thus far. A lot of fans think that Diego should have won and a lot think that Kampmann should have won. All three judges gave the fight to Diego as well. Dana White thinks that Diego deserved the win and I would say that his opinion has a lot of weight regarding peoples futures in the UFC.

Alright, I'm done with this topic now. I give credit to both fighters for making such an exciting fight for the fans. They deserved that bonus for sure.


----------

